# AC / DC bassist bailing now?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

AC/DC Cliff Williams to Retire? Tom Keifer Wants to Join!


Looks like it's pretty much just the Angus show now.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Time for angus to do a solo blues album


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wouldn't you if you had to listen to Axl ruining everything? I still say they should have asked Jimmy Barnes to step in. 

Seriously though, after 40 years, knowing when to hang it up as a good thing. At some point you got to retire or move on to something new


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, it's becoming clear that they just need to call it a day and be remembered for how great they were rather than how lame they became.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Back in the day I thought Tom definitely had some Acdc stylings, so musically that works better for me than Axl. but lets call it for what it is....the circus that is Axl will sell a lot more tickets. acdc now is nothing more than a nostalgia and novelty act. makes me wonder if there was more to Brians departure than just a hearing issue...perhaps he knew their time had passed.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

How many members can be changed before it just becomes a cover band?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sulphur said:


> How many members can be changed before it just becomes a cover band?


I think they should all take a hint from Led Zeppelin


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Bound for Vegas.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL @ JB.

All Angus needs now is a sequined jump suit ............. and about 150lbs.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

sulphur said:


> How many members can be changed before it just becomes a cover band?


you know...theres two parts to my comment...

1. I noted that Cliff stated the band was "a changed animal"; this does tend to happen when there is only 40% original members, and half of that is the leader of the band
and
2. If we were to take note from Foreigner, or even The Guess Who; you can have NO original member and still be the original band


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Good thing they are not from Ottawa, bassists are hard to find here.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I put my old AC/DC CDs in and smile. I have never seen them live. Never will. To me they still sound exactly the same every time I put in old CDs.
You know, Fly On The Wall is a really great under rated album. Wicked. As good as any of the best known AC/DC hits. Same old AC/DC to me.
Who's this idiot you speak of singing?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

to me theyve effectively been a cover band since 1980.
saw them several times in the eighties and they were real good-
but nothing theyve done since highway to hell made me want to listen.
yeah, im that guy. sorry.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

for those unfamiliar with Tom, this was his band in the 80's. just remember it was the 80s and im sure you looked cool then too 





he collects vintage guitars and owns an original burst.
Tom Keifer's 1959 burst - New Interview/Solo album & Tour - MyLesPaul.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fraser said:


> to me theyve effectively been a cover band since 1980.
> saw them several times in the eighties and they were real good-
> but nothing theyve done since highway to hell made me want to listen.
> yeah, im that guy. sorry.


their old stuff is the best, but you cant go to a hockey game without hearing Thunderstruck, so I give their post HTH catalogue a little more credit than you 
but unless youre a true fan, heard one acdc song, heard them all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2016)

Bon Scott rules!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> their old stuff is the best, but you cant go to a hockey game without hearing Thunderstruck, so I give their post HTH catalogue a little more credit than you *but unless youre a true fan, heard one acdc song, heard them all.*


I agree. I put them 'up there' with ZZ Top. I love playing their stuff, but I've never, ever sat and listened to either of them (other than to learn their tunes).


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm thinking they had contractual obligations that had to be filled. 

If Angus wants to continue on, all the more power to him. 

And yes, Tom would have been a good fit as a replacement vocalist.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> Time for angus to do a solo blues album


from the comfort of a chair.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I'm thinking they had contractual obligations that had to be filled.
> 
> If Angus wants to continue on, all the more power to him.
> 
> And yes, Tom would have been a good fit as a replacement vocalist.


I see no issues at all with using whoever as spares to fulfill a contract. I would not however support an Angus only ACDC. Perhaps and Angus and Brian and spare backup band, akin to KISS


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> from the comfort of a chair.


I have a hard time picturing him not moving around.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

its gotta be tough being the replacement singer in an iconic band.
That Pineda guy is as good as Journey could hope to get, yet it doesn't feel right.
same with the kid who got picked for INXS.
Gary cherone can outsing DLR, but little good that did him.

its just hard to accept that kind of change.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> for those unfamiliar with Tom, this was his band in the 80's. just remember it was the 80s and im sure you looked cool then too


cinderella was a highly under rated band. tom keifer is an awesome guitarist and frontman, he was a cool singer till he blew out his voice, and a really good song writer. i've seen them live at least a half dozen times. my buddy was their sound guy, until he went blind from some disease. i dig everything i ever heard from tom keifer. he is responsible for what i consider to be the cheeziest rock and roll lyric ever. also he did more to promote the blues during his heyday than anyone else during that time, and probably since. he doesn't have the voice to do ac/dc anymore, but he used to.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> cinderella was a highly under rated band. tom keifer is an awesome guitarist and frontman, he was a cool singer till he blew out his voice, and a really good song writer. i've seen them live at least a half dozen times. my buddy was their sound guy, until he went blind from some disease. i dig everything i ever heard from tom keifer. he is responsible for what i consider to be the cheeziest rock and roll lyric ever. also he did more to promote the blues during his heyday than anyone else during that time, and probably since. he doesn't have the voice to do ac/dc anymore, but he used to.


interesting post, but a bold statement about the cheesiest lyric ever 
there were some real gems from Aerosmith, Crue, Warrant, WASP, faster pussycat, and a couple dozen other bands back then. heck even acdc had some eyebrow raisers.
but that's a thread in itself.
I agree, the timing might not be great for Tom (I haven't heard him sing anything in ages) but I wouldn't count out some of those hair metal guys...some of them had some great chops when you get past the cheesy hair and outfits. The guy from Stryper sounded ok with Boston.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am certainly extremely happy that I saw them in concert with Brian, September 15, 2o15 at Downsview Park. It's something I will never forget!

Things are never permanent and one must adapt to change!


----------

